# Workplace Health & Safety: lack of natural light



## Quartz (Sep 30, 2011)

I work 12-hour shifts. With winter coming up I'm facing not seeing the sun - no natural light - for 4.5 days when I work the night shift (7 pm to 7 am) because I'll be asleep during the day. Is there any workplace H&S legislation that's relevant?


----------



## yield (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish my work was back on 12 hour shifts rather than the 8 hours we're on.

Have you read Managing shiftwork: Health and safety guidance?

Sorry it may be out of date.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

careful now


----------



## Quartz (Sep 30, 2011)

yield said:


> I wish my work was back on 12 hour shifts rather than the 8 hours we're on.
> 
> Have you read Managing shiftwork: Health and safety guidance?
> 
> Sorry it may be out of date.



Not for some months. Thank you for reminding me of it.


----------



## rover07 (Sep 30, 2011)

You get lunch and tea breaks though?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes. But that's not a lot of good with regards to getting some daylight when it's dark outside.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 2, 2011)

That's interesting.

I work from 7.30-4pm, and often don't see daylight during winter months, because although I work in an open-plan office I work in a section that gets no natural light. Over the winter I've managed it by taking a vitamin D supplement and 5-HTP when it's really bad. My brother uses a light box at work as he has full blown seasonal adjustment disorder.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

Good thing you are not a miner.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 3, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I work from 7.30-4pm, and often don't see daylight during winter months, because although I work in an open-plan office I work in a section that gets no natural light. Over the winter I've managed it by taking a vitamin D supplement and 5-HTP when it's really bad. My brother uses a light box at work as he has full blown seasonal adjustment disorder.


Does that actually work? I'm not sure how I can sneak one into the truck though - Mr _it works nights but I can't imagine him taking a supplement.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Seems to work for my brother but they are fiendishly bright. You could always suggest the vitamin D and see what happens. SAD seems to run in the family, three of us have it to varying degrees.


----------

